# Confession



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

I hate tequila.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ExpatEmigre said:


> I hate tequila.


Another confession: I have never tried it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I have tried it but don't like it. But then I don't like any kind of "hard" liquor. A copa of wine every now and then is more my speed.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I've tried it and it's "okay". Margaritas; too sweet.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't drink a lot, but I do like some tequilas. It depends on the quality - if it's not good quality I find it too harsh. But a nice, smooth GOOD añejo... mmmmm. 

I make my own margaritas, not too sweet. In addition to fresh lime juice, I include a bit of the lime peel - not just the zest (all liquified in the blender with the sugar, then add ice, blend some more, then add tequila to taste). That whole lime peel adds just a bit of bitter with more intense flavour. Of course, you have to drink it when it's freshly made, or the bitter becomes too pronounced. Those "margarita mixes"? Those I can't stand.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I have tried it but don't like it. But then I don't like any kind of "hard" liquor. A copa of wine every now and then is more my speed.


I am with you on that. After some early bad decisions, I stopped drinking all hard liquor more than 50 years ago. I enjoy wine and beer, but have no interest in anything stronger.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

The best drink on the planet:

Take one bottle of Herradura Platinum Tequila
10 limes
20 Packets of Splenda
1/2 Bottle of Curacao

Throw all that other crap away and swig the bottle of tequila straight up within the following hour in your home garden so as to avoid civil consequences resulting in time in the Chapala lockup among unpleasant folks.

Dine on a cheeseburger and thick chocolate milk shake fron that new Trip´s Burger joint in the Laguna shopping mall in San Antonio Tlayacapan 

Pass out and revel in unrequited sexual fantasies


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> I have tried it but don't like it. But then I don't like any kind of "hard" liquor. A copa of wine every now and then is more my speed.


I don't mind rum.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ExpatEmigre said:


> I don't mind rum.


I don't mind vodka, mostly because it has no taste.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Cheap tequila is terrible. You can actually sip Cazadores straight.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Tres Generaciones Añejo is better than cognac.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> Tres Generaciones Añejo is better than cognac.


So, if I were to take a bottle of tequila as a gift to someone outside of Mexico, what is recommended. I have been told that Don Julio is the best tequila for sipping straight and Herradura is the best for mixing with soda. I assume but don't know, that they were talking about one of the añejos rather than a blanco. It would be a gift for my son, and I am guessing that he would be drinking it straight. What does the combined wisdom of this group suggest.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> So, if I were to take a bottle of tequila as a gift to someone outside of Mexico, what is recommended. I have been told that Don Julio is the best tequila for sipping straight and Herradura is the best for mixing with soda. I assume but don't know, that they were talking about one of the añejos rather than a blanco. It would be a gift for my son, and I am guessing that he would be drinking it straight. What does the combined wisdom of this group suggest.


I'd go with the Tres Generaciones Añejo. Don Julio is a bit on the smokey side. Just don't let him do the limon/salt routine like in the movies unless the tequila is truly rot-gut.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Tequila does not lend itself to wood. The best tequilas are, therefore, designated as blancos or platinums. In Jalisco, Dawg drinks Herradura Blanco. In Chiapas, I drink dark rum and in my third Mexican home of Oaxaco. I drink mescal. When I return to Alabama, I drink aged wooded whiskies and when I am in my wife´s native France, I prefer Normandy´s finest Calvados. Wherever I may be I prefer a state of inebriation to.a state of caustic reality.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> So, if I were to take a bottle of tequila as a gift to someone outside of Mexico, what is recommended. I have been told that Don Julio is the best tequila for sipping straight and Herradura is the best for mixing with soda. I assume but don't know, that they were talking about one of the añejos rather than a blanco. It would be a gift for my son, and I am guessing that he would be drinking it straight. What does the combined wisdom of this group suggest.


Just returned from Sinaloa along with _*Don Julio*_ for personal consumption & _*Casadores*_ for favored friends/familia.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> So, if I were to take a bottle of tequila as a gift to someone outside of Mexico, what is recommended. I have been told that Don Julio is the best tequila for sipping straight and Herradura is the best for mixing with soda. I assume but don't know, that they were talking about one of the añejos rather than a blanco. It would be a gift for my son, and I am guessing that he would be drinking it straight. What does the combined wisdom of this group suggest.


My favorite tequila is Milagro (the blue bottle).
When we have Mexican friends over we always make sure we have Herradura on hand (the yellow box).
I also enjoy Hornitos with OJ.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Casadores.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

If drinking it straight, I like Patron, Don Julio, and Herradura. I would hardly call myself _una conocedora del tequila_ - but I think any of these would make a fine gift. I'll have to try some of the others recommended above - I know I've had Corralejo and Cazadores, but I don't really remember what I thought of them. 

I think the best rum I've personally tried is Ron Zacapa Centenario. Given the cost (at least in Canada), it's a good thing I don't drink much...


----------



## FoxIslander (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm curious what temperature quality tequila should be sipped....I prefer really really cold...as in the bottle kept in the freezer...thoughts?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> Casadores.


Actually, that's "cazadores".


----------

